# C Spire Showcase Roaming In MS



## ThaSik1 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hate to be THAT guy if this has already been asked/solved. But depending on how far I leave Starkville, MS, my C Spire Showcase will roam in places as near as Houston (MS). I still have access to data (which seems unbearably slow) and text though in this scenario. Not sure if this is just a visual malfunction with the signal bars or am I really jumping on non-Cspire towers in the regional carrier's homeland. I'm running the M5 of AOKP with the ei50 radio. Phone becomes useless in Jackson,MS due to the severe roaming (won't allow calls or texts) so maybe someone who also has experienced this can chime in or someone who might know of what my problem may be. Appreciate any replies!


----------



## rbriggins (Jan 16, 2012)

This exact problem happened with me yesterday and today in Jackson and roaming in normal coverage areas, but I am running cm9 ics v 6.5 for showcase. Weird


----------



## ufcfan72 (Dec 5, 2011)

This happened in Oxford also. Other family members have stock Motorola's & they had the same issues

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jbreakfield (Jul 7, 2011)

ThaSik1 said:


> Hate to be THAT guy if this has already been asked/solved. But depending on how far I leave Starkville, MS, my C Spire Showcase will roam in places as near as Houston (MS). I still have access to data (which seems unbearably slow) and text though in this scenario. Not sure if this is just a visual malfunction with the signal bars or am I really jumping on non-Cspire towers in the regional carrier's homeland. I'm running the M5 of AOKP with the ei50 radio. Phone becomes useless in Jackson,MS due to the severe roaming (won't allow calls or texts) so maybe someone who also has experienced this can chime in or someone who might know of what my problem may be. Appreciate any replies!


I assume you meant the EI20 radio? Also, when is the last time you updated your PRL? What version do you currently have? Settings-About Phone-Status-PRL Version


----------



## jbreakfield (Jul 7, 2011)

ThaSik1 said:


> Hate to be THAT guy if this has already been asked/solved. But depending on how far I leave Starkville, MS, my C Spire Showcase will roam in places as near as Houston (MS). I still have access to data (which seems unbearably slow) and text though in this scenario. Not sure if this is just a visual malfunction with the signal bars or am I really jumping on non-Cspire towers in the regional carrier's homeland. I'm running the M5 of AOKP with the ei50 radio. Phone becomes useless in Jackson,MS due to the severe roaming (won't allow calls or texts) so maybe someone who also has experienced this can chime in or someone who might know of what my problem may be. Appreciate any replies!


I assume you meant the EI20 radio? Also, when is the last time you updated your PRL? What version do you currently have? Settings-About Phone-Status-PRL Version


----------



## jbreakfield (Jul 7, 2011)

ThaSik1 said:


> Hate to be THAT guy if this has already been asked/solved. But depending on how far I leave Starkville, MS, my C Spire Showcase will roam in places as near as Houston (MS). I still have access to data (which seems unbearably slow) and text though in this scenario. Not sure if this is just a visual malfunction with the signal bars or am I really jumping on non-Cspire towers in the regional carrier's homeland. I'm running the M5 of AOKP with the ei50 radio. Phone becomes useless in Jackson,MS due to the severe roaming (won't allow calls or texts) so maybe someone who also has experienced this can chime in or someone who might know of what my problem may be. Appreciate any replies!


I assume you meant the EI20 radio? Also, when is the last time you updated your PRL? What version do you currently have? Settings-About Phone-Status-PRL Version


----------



## ThaSik1 (Aug 31, 2011)

Sorry, yeah I meant ei20 lol. So use to typing i500 when searching for things related to the phone







but my prl is 10009 and is up to date as far as I know because it is the same number that my gf has on her stock showcase that she just activated. The same thing happens with MIUI as well so I'm not sure if it's just an MTD issue with settings that affect our phone or what. Hoping for a workaround because I'd hate to have to odin back to stock whenever I wanna leave the comforting signal of my city. Just glad to hear I'm not alone on the roaming in areas where coverage is definitely present for stock phones.


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

I get roaming issues to in Lucedale, ms sometimes i dont get no service at all!


----------

